# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Së shpejti në ekranin e madh të Kinemasë

## Homer

Po e hapi kyt Temen qe te postoni Filmat e ardhshem qe do dalin ne Kinema.


*G.I Joe - Rise of Cobra*


 


*Data e daljes :* *5 Gusht 2009* 
*Regjizor :* *Stephen Sommers* 
*Filma te tjere te Regjizorit :* *The Jungle Book, The Mummy, The Mummy Returns, Van Helsing*
*Aktoret :* *Sienna Miller, Lee Byung-Hun, Rachel Nichols*
*Film Amerikan*
*Zhanri :* *Action*
*Viti i Prodhimit :* *2007* nga *Paramount Pictures*


*Historia:*

Komandoja e aksonit G.I Joe llufto kunder kercenimit te grupit terrorist i njohur me emrin C.O.B.R.A ...

----------


## Homer

*Inglourious Basterds*





*Data e daljes :* *19 Gusht 2009*
*Regjizor :* *Quentin Tarantino*
*Filma te tjere te Regjizorit :* *Reservoir Dogs, Jackie Brown, Pulp Fiction, Kill Bill I-II*
*Aktoret :* *Brad Pitt, Diane Kruger, Mélanie Laurent, Eli Roth*
*Film Amerikan, Gjerman*
*Zhanri :* *Lufte*
*Viti i prodhimit :* *2008* nga *Universal Pictures*

*Historia*
Gjate luftes se dyte boterore, nje grupit ushtaresh aleat te denuar me vdekje, u jepet nje shanc i dyte nqs pranojne nje mision-vetvrases ne territor armik ...

----------


## FTN_2004

haha i modh ky i Tarantinos...un po perpiqem me gjet njeri qe do me shku me e pa ket, se der tashi asnji nga shoqnia ime s'do

----------


## Homer

> haha i modh ky i Tarantinos...un po perpiqem me gjet njeri qe do me shku me e pa ket, se *der tashi asnji nga shoqnia ime s'do*


Çudi o.O

Tarantino ka shum talent si regjizor, gjith filmat e tij kan pas sukses ngaqe ne filma ka at prekjen e tij personale persa i perket aksionit dhe dialogut.

Un pervete ka koh qe po e pres te dali  :Kercim i gezuar:

----------


## Homer

*DISTRICT 9*





*Date e daljes :* *16 Shtator 2009*
*Regjizor :* *Neill Blomkamp*
*Produktor :* *Peter Jackson* ( *Lord of the Ring*, *King Kong* )
*Aktoret :* *Sharlto Copley, William Allen Young, Robert Hobbs*
*Zhanri :* *Science Fiction*
*Viti i prodhimit :* *2009* nga *Metropolitan*
*Historia*
Ka 28 vjet, disa jashtoksor hyne ne kontakt me Token ... Ata nuk kishin ardhur as per te na sulmu as per te na dhane dije me shume. Keta vizitor nga yjet e largeta ishin refugjat, te mbijetuarit e fundit te botes syre.  U vendosen momentalisht ne District 9, ne Afrik te Jugut,  gjate kohes shtetet e botes mendoheshin çfare te benin me ata. Qe ateher menaxhimi i situacionit i eshte transferuar MNU ( Multi-National-United ), nje kompani private e cila nuk interesohej shum per te ardhmen e tyre, por per perdorimin e jashtëzakonshme  t'armatimit tyre. Deri tani, gjith tentativat kan deshtuar: qe armet te punojne, duhet ADN jashtoksor. Tencioni ndermjet jashtoksoreve dhe njerezve arriti ne kulm kur nje agjent i MNU-se, Wikus van der Mervwe, merr nje virus misterjoz qe modifiko ADN e tij. Wikus est per momentin njeriu me i kerkuar i planetit, ai qe vle sa nje thesar : eshte çelesi qe do hapi sekretin e teknologjise Aliene. I kerkuar, i izoluar, pa ndihme dhe pas miq, i mbetet vetem nje vend ku te fshehet: ne District 9 ...

----------


## Gordon Freeman

DISTRICT 9 pom pelqejka shum koka asi future najs sen

----------


## Homer

Film interesant District 9, ngja pak a shum me filmin *Indipendence Day*

----------


## Homer

*2012*









*Date e daljes :* *11 Nentor 2009*
*Regjizor :* *Roland Emmerich*
*Filma te tjere te Regjizorit :* *Indipendence Day, The Day After Tomorrow, The Patriot, 10 000, Stargate, Godzilla, Universal Soldier*
*Aktoret :* *John Cusack, Chiwetel Ejiofor, Amanda Peet  * 
*Film Amerikan*
*Zhanri :* *Science Fiction*
*Viti i Prodhimit :* *2009* nga *Sony Pictures
*

*Historia*

Asnjeher nje date nuk ka qene kaq me rendsi per shum kultura, besime fetare, shkencetar dhe qeveri. "2012" trego betejen heroike te nje groupi te mbijetuarsh mbas nje katastrofe globale planetare ...

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Kreejt kokan asi parashikime per te ardhmen me robota ev ev

----------


## Homer

> Kreejt kokan asi *parashikime per te ardhmen me robota* ev ev


Perveç *Inglourious Basterds*  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Homer

*Shutter Island*






*Date e daljes :* *14 Tetor 2009*
*Regjizori :* *Martin Scorsese*
*Filma te tjere te Regjizorit :*  *Taxi Driver, Goodfellas, Casino, Gangs of New York, Aviator, The Departed*
*Aktoret :* *Leonardo DiCaprio, Mark Ruffalo, Ben Kingsley* 
*Film Amerikan*
*Zhanri :* *Thriller*
*Viti i Prodhimit :* *2008* nga *Paramount Pictures*


*Historia*
Ne 1954, Teddy Daniels dhe Chuck Aule hetojne mbi zhdukjen e nje paciente te nje spitali psikiatrik me sigurim maksimale. Spitali ndodhet ne Shutter Island, nje ishull rreth 1 or larg brigjeve te Bostonit.

*[ V.O ] English Trailer*




*Trailer en Français*

----------


## Homer

> Po e hapi kyt Temen qe te postoni Filmat e ardhshem qe do dalin ne Kinema.
> 
> 
> *G.I Joe - Rise of Cobra*
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> ...



*Per te interesuarit e filmit qe del me 5 Gusht gjeta 2 pjese ( 6 min te dyja bashke ) marr nga filmi, ngjarja ndodhe ne Paris:


Enjoy :*

*- Pjesa e pare eshte 4 min dhe eshte ne frengjisht, e kerkova ne anglisht por nuk e gjeta, megjithate rendesi ka aksioni =)*




*- Pjesa e dyte eshte vazhdimi i te parit dhe eshte 2 min ne aglisht kesaj rradhe*

----------


## Homer

*Little New York - Staten Island*







*Data e daljes :* *5 Gusht 2009*
*Regjizor :* *James De Monaco*
*Aktoret :* *Ethan Hawke, Vincent D'Onofrio, Seymour Cassel* 
_Film Francez, Amerikan_
*Zhanri :* *Thriller, Policier/Mafie, Drame*
*Viti i Prodhimit :* *2007* nga *EuropaCorp
*

_Historia_
Jetet e 3 residenteve te Staten Island ne New York do te kryqezohen por ne ane te keqe ...


*English Trailer*




*Bande Annonce en Français*

----------


## BlerinaL

Do kisha deshire ta shihja kete

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> *2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ky po.......

----------


## Homer

_The Hurt Locker_





*
Data e daljes :* *23 Shtator 2009*
*Regjizori :* *Kathryn Bigelow*
*Aktoret :* *Jeremy Renner, Anthony Mackie, Brian Geraghty*
*Zhanri :* *Drame* [ 2h30 min ]
*Viti i prodhimit :* *2008* nga *SND*

*Historia*
Iraq. Forced to play a dangerous game of cat-and-mouse in the chaos of war, an elite Army bomb squad unit must come together in a city where everyone is a potential enemy and every object could be a deadly bomb.

----------


## Homer

*AVATAR*







*Data e daljes :* *16 Dhjetor 2009*
*Regjizor :* *James Cameron*
*Filma te tjere te regjizorit :* *Titanic, Terminator I-II, Aliens, The Abyss*
*Aktoret :* *Sam Worthington, Michelle Rodriguez, Sigourney Weaver, Giovanni Ribisi, Zoe Saldana, Stephen Lang*
*Film Amerikan*
*Zhanri :* *Fantastiko-Shkencor*
*Viti i Prodhimit :* *2009* nga *Twentieth Century Fox*

*Historia*
Jake eshte nje veteran i luftes, i paralizuar, i cili transportohet ne nje planet tjeter. Pandora, e banuar nga Na'vit, nje race jasht-toksore humanoide me kulture dhe gjuh te tyre. Vje momenti qe Toksoret perballen me njeri tjeterin dhe me kulturen lokale te planetit ...
*English Trailer:*



*Bande Annoce Française:*



*Trailer Italiano:*



*Trailer German Deutch:*



*Shenim*:
James Cameron ka fillu te krijoj universin e Avatarit qe ne vitin 1994, pra para se te realizonte Titanikun ne 97, por teknologjija kinematografike e asaj kohe nuk ishte aq e perparume per ta ba sa ma realiste universin e Avatarit ... Ne 2005, fale evolimit te kinemase dhe efekteve speciale te sotme, vendos te realizoj endren e tij. Ne 4 vjet pun dhe me nje bugjet prej 500 milion dollaresh (Filmi+Publiciteti) mendohet qe Avatar te jet filmi FS ma grand i gjitha kohrave.

*Making Off*
Ju ftoj te shikoni nje bonus fantastik rreth Avatarit, ku trego ma shum rreth filmit dhe skenave te aksionit:

----------


## Homer

*INCEPTION*








*Data e daljes :* *21 Korrik 2010*
*Regjizor :* *Christopher Nolan*
*Filma te tjere te regjizorit :* *Memento, Insomnia, Batman Begins, The Prestige, The Dark Knight*
*Aktoret :* *Leonardo DiCaprio, Marion Cotillard, Ellen Page, Cillian Murphy, Michael Caine*
*Film Amerikan - 2 ore 22 min*
*Zhanri :* *Fantastiko-Shkencor, Thriller*
*Compositor :* *Hans Zimmer*
*Viti i Prodhimit :* *2010* nga *Warner Bros*

*Historia*
Pronari i nje kompanie eshte marr ne shenjeshter per shkak te punimeve te tija mbi arkitekturen e mendjes.
*Ne anglisht trego ma shum rreth misterit te filmit :*
Dom Cobb (Leonardo DiCaprio) is a skilled thief, the absolute best in the dangerous art of extraction, stealing valuable secrets from deep within the subconscious during the dream state, when the mind is at its most vulnerable. Cobb's rare ability has made him a coveted player in this treacherous new world of corporate espionage, but it has also made him an international fugitive and cost him everything he has ever loved.

Now Cobb is being offered a chance at redemption. One last job could give him his life back but only if he can accomplish the impossible: inception. Instead of the perfect heist, Cobb and his team of specialists have to pull off the reverse: their task is not to steal an idea but to plant one. If they succeed, it could be the perfect crime. But no amount of careful planning or expertise can prepare the team for the dangerous enemy that seems to predict their every move. An enemy that only Cobb could have seen coming. This summer, your mind is the scene of the crime.
*Trailer 2 ( English )*



*Final Trailer 3 ( English )*

----------


## Homer

Ja dhe kritikat e papame amerikane te *INCEPTION*  :syte zemra: 

*27 Reviews Total*
25 Positive / 2 Mixed / 0 Negative

(sources listed alphabetically)

*POSITIVE (25)*
*Ain't It Cool*: http://www.aintitcool.com/node/45679
*Awards Daily*: http://www.awardsdaily.com/?p=23795
*Batman On Film* (A): http://www.batman-on-film.com/on-film_f ... -5-10.html
*Box Office Magazine* (5/5): http://www.boxofficemagazine.com/review ... -inception
*Can Mag*: http://www.canmag.com/nw/15926-inception-review
*CHUD* (10/10): http://chud.com/articles/articles/24313 ... Page1.html
*Cinematical*: http://www.cinematical.com/2010/07/05/inception-review/
*Digital Spy*: http://www.digitalspy.com/movies/at-the ... ption.html
*Empire* (5/5): http://www.empireonline.com/reviews/rev ... FID=136118
*Film School Rejects* (A+): http://www.filmschoolrejects.com/review ... eption.php
*HeyUGuys*: http://www.heyuguys.co.uk/2010/07/07/inception-review/
*Hit Fix*: http://www.hitfix.com/blogs/2008-12-6-m ... equal-ease
*Hollywood Outbreak*: http://www.hollywoodoutbreak.com/2010/0 ... -remember/
*Hollywood Reporter*: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/fil ... 2197.story
*Huffington Post*: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/zorianna- ... 36883.html
*IGN* (5/5): http://movies.ign.com/articles/110/1103912p1.html
*In Contention* (3.5/4): http://incontention.com/?p=26044
*IndieWire*: http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompsononho ... with_heart
*JoBlo* (10/10): http://www.joblo.com/review-inception
*Screen Rush*: http://smalltalk.blogs.screenrush.co.uk ... eption.htm
*Sky Movies* (4/5): http://movies.sky.com/review/inception
*Techland*: http://techland.com/2010/07/06/inceptio ... e-excited/
*UGO* (A): http://www.ugo.com/movies/inception-review
*Variety*: http://www.variety.com/review/VE1117943 ... id=31&cs=1
*The Wrap*: http://www.thewrap.com/movies/column-po ... 9?page=0,0


*MIXED (2)*
*Coming Soon* (7/10): http://www.comingsoon.net/news/reviewsnews.php?id=67539
*Screen Daily*: http://www.screendaily.com/most-popular ... 95.article

*NEGATIVE (0)*




Traileri i fundit  :syte zemra:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Ja dhe kritikat e papame amerikane te *INCEPTION* 
> 
> *27 Reviews Total*
> 25 Positive / 2 Mixed / 0 Negative
> 
> (sources listed alphabetically)
> 
> *POSITIVE (25)*
> *Ain't It Cool*: http://www.aintitcool.com/node/45679
> ...



Gjigand...mezi e pres.

----------

